# Naples Florida in and around Outer Clam Bay



## tulisiak.2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi everyone I was wondering if anyone knew about the beach and inlet right around Outer clam bay in northern Naples (close to the Pelican bay club) I have fished the inlet there before and met some sucess and I was interested if anyone had any tips about fishing the area or if OUter clam bay and its inlet are good places to fish for snook snapper and redfish thanks i will be in florida from March 17th to the 24th


----------



## piker (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey Tulisiak,

This is an e-mail I receive from Red Stier. He is a resident of Marco Island for 35 + years. He has suggested a couple other spots to fish down on Marco about a 1/2 drive from North Naples on the I 75. It just gives you more options to fish in case red tide is up north.

To bad I missed you, I fly in on the 24th, you could have taught me a couple things  


Thanks for the mail Chris, I like the high incoming and high falling tide.
the cooler the weather and water the more important if is to fish the mid day hours. The warmer the water the more important it is to fish early morning or late afternoon hours. If their is a swift long tide, the better it should be. I think You can get to Caxambus Pass by Parking at the south beach parking lot them walking across to it and walking down to the pass, You can also go to Tigertail park and walk north to the Capri pass area. Be careful of the currents as they are sometimes very swift. Wearing a floation device is a very good idea when wading the areas. Be to get some pictures for the tv show and article.
Al "Red" Stier
Anglers Outlook


----------

